# Is a battery required?



## Jon.david (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi Everyone!  I recently purchased a 1994 30' Skyline Nomad fifth wheel and will be fixing it up. I discovered the battery was bad after tracing a sewage/sulfur smell for 2 weeks, I am glad it wasn't the black tank. After this trailer is fixed up I am going to leave it year round on land we own for vacation, I already have full hook-ups ready and am wondering if I actually need a battery. The trailer will be connected only when I am there. I know the trailer has a dc converter to charge the battery and run the 12 vdc lights. I also know that the lights still work without the battery and are connected to this converter. The reason I ask is that I am not sure if it would be bad for the converter to run without a battery.  Please and thank you!  -Jon


----------



## LEN (Sep 14, 2015)

The short answer is yes you need a battery it acts as a electric sponge, but any cheap 12 volt will do. Does not need to be deep cycle.

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Sep 15, 2015)

Agree with Len on most but a deep cyle batt will stand up better to the discharge and charging IMO.  Having said this I would probably buy the cheapest batt LOL for how you will be using it.


----------

